# The Emerald Tablet of Thoth/Hermes



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

This is one of my favorite esoteric topics.
I mention Thoth in my books because I believe he was an important figure in Zep Tepi predynastic Egypt.
The first chapter is on Atlantis.

Here are the translations:

https://www.crystalinks.com/emerald.html
Here is Robert Sephers' video:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtWaZYeeJiI_


----------



## Onijunbei (May 9, 2021)

https://archive.org/details/biblefolklorestu00rogeuoft/mode/2up


----------



## JWW427 (May 9, 2021)

You're probably correct that some of this stuff is in the Bible and Quran.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 9, 2021)

Oh dear, another video to find the time to watch... couldn't you just give even a brief resumé please?


----------



## JWW427 (May 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Oh dear, another video to find the time to watch... couldn't you just give even a brief resumé please?




The translations are in the link above.
Do you really want a novel here?


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 10, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> The translations are in the link above.
> Do you really want a novel here?



So it's a whole book to read, even better. Actually I'm pretty sure I read it many years ago. I wouldn't call it a novel though... 'Little Anton', now that's a novel.


----------



## JWW427 (May 10, 2021)

Thanks!
Bit of an overwrought juggernaut doorstop...


----------



## OfTheBrave (May 11, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> This is one of my favorite esoteric topics.
> I mention Thoth in my books because I believe he was an important figure in Zep Tepi predynastic Egypt.
> The first chapter is on Atlantis.
> 
> ...




Funny, I found this guy's channel just this morning all because of another channel I've seen a few videos from called "Mind Unveiled". They had a Copyright strike tiff and in his latest video Mind Unveiled was disputing whether or not Aryans where white or just a class/caste of people. 

I've watched a couple of Atlantean Gardens' Videos and find them quite compelling. Gonna watch this one later on break from work.
So far from what I've seen this guy is worth checking out for sure.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 11, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> Thanks!
> Bit of an overwrought juggernaut doorstop...



 My apologies, I didn't realise that this was a book review thread. As it's not in the Media Analysis sub forum I thought it was a normal thread. I was expecting that the book was going to be declared a forgery, the author an alien or the emerald tablet a portable PC devised by the Wizard of Oz, etc.


----------



## feralimal (May 13, 2021)

I've seen that picture of an emerald green tablet many times....  But where is it physically?  I've just looked again, but I can't see where it is kept, although in the video it seems to be in some sort of display.  I have also read that its whereabout are unknown.  Which is it?

I want to know where it is, and what its providence is, ie who found it, when they found it, how it got to the museum, etc.  Or I'd like to know what that object in the museum is - perhaps it is an admitted re-presentation of what they think the tablet is.

Does anyone have any info on the physical object purported to be the 'emerald tablet'?  If so, please let me know!


----------

